# Snog, Marry, Avoid?



## Korms (Jul 13, 2008)

I checked and I couldn't see a thread for this already, but if there is then my mistake!

Anyhoo, I thought this UK TV show might be entertaining to some of you on here, the premis is to fix people makeup crimes and give them a make-under. There are some right horrors on here!

I'll post the link to the BBC iPlayer where you can view the episodes, not sure if they are all still there but the recent one is for sure.

BBC iPlayer - Snog Marry Avoid?: Episode 3

Here's a small clip posted on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtaqN...rash_s_22.html


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 15, 2008)

I really enjoy watching this! It's peculiar that even when they're initially delighted with their make-unders, plenty of the girls go back to their original look, or at least a significant part of it. What's with all the creosote-like fake tan?!


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

It says, this video is not available in your country....hm


----------



## Korms (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, I guess you need to be in the UK to watch BBC stuff.  I've found some more clips on YouTube for those of you who can't view it on the iPlayer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UntiXQy-XnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qX6g0Iket4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv_4sDwH05k


----------

